# Breeding Opinions



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

I am hoping one day to find July a HM girlfriend and breed him. But, I've been reading a lot up hear and i was wondering is July breeding worthy?
These are his true colors:








But these are close up( sorry if there blurry):


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Depends on what you are breeding for.. 

For show, no, because he has feathering on his fins - not desirable among breeders who are interested in showing/breeding. 

For general pets, then sure  With the right females you can work on getting the red/white/blue to pop out.. just may want to work on lessening the red wash in his anal fin, but that's my personal opinion.


----------



## bettaisbetter (Jan 25, 2013)

I agree with Myates. Feathers aren't desired and is a major fault to the fishy showy world. And the red wash goes, it's also a fault. His ventrals could get some work into it. He at least has the 180* spread.  

He's beautiful besides the faults, I would be lucky to find him.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

That just shows the major difference between pet and show. I like the feathering lol


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

lol ok But, I dont want to breed him for show, I just want them for pets and to see how gorgeous his babies are. But in your personal opinion, I've seen a thread up here about how a fish should have been culled and how they shouldn't be breed to sell the babies to pet store, Do you think he is one of the ones that fall under that category?


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh No someone on this thread (http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=126965) said it was bad to bread them, Is what they are saying true?


----------



## bettaisbetter (Jan 25, 2013)

Well, they're considered deformities to breeders. They usually have more physical faults because of their fins, they're too heavy so their back "churns". It's their top line slope, feathers are just the "mutts" of the HMs.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Is his back churning, If those pics dont help i have albums also of him


----------



## bettaisbetter (Jan 25, 2013)

His slope is alright, there have been bad cases. If he was breed by a good breeder, he wouldn't have been culled. But, he wouldn't have been shown either. He's perfect as a pet.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Not being shown is fine with me, just as long as he wouldn't be culled, so im guessing it will be a bad idea to breed him


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Go ahead! He isn't feathering extremely, and a lot of pet owners actually like this event tho its a deformity. It may not even show if you get him the right girl.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

yay, thanks.. I would hug you if you we in front of me


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Yep - for show then no, for general pets, then go for it  It's a unique look, regardless of how some view it.. unfortunately I would have to stay away from it, but if I was just wanting a pet to love, I would of grabbed him if I saw him in the store.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

thank you Myates


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He's pretty and has good spread but he would never be a candidate for breeding here. His rays are uneven and bent. His color is bad. Again nothing against him as I think he's a cool lookin fish just not something I'd breed for. 

If you invest the time and money into breeding bettas it makes more sense to start off with a nice pair of at least somewhat show quality. The results will be better and easier to sell the offspring.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Feather and rose are side effects from breeding excessive rayed pairs. If you are worried, breed him to a 4 ray HM female. Keep in mind that if fry are deformed, you may want to cull every single one (even the healthy ones) . . . unless you're sure they will never be bred. Their bad genes will be carried for generations and will be hard to clean out. If none are deformed, you can breed fry to an unrelated betta.

I agree he has a unique form and doesn't have much of a "feather". Not show quality but definitely a gorgeous pet.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ok i did some research that i obviously needed because yall were scaring me thinking my fish is some kind of diabolical creature. Ok, so he is not a (ROSE TAIL). (ROSE TAIL) where the rays over lap making a flower look. He is not a ( X-FACTOR) either. (X-FACTOR) consist of the fish having poor scales, shorter ventrals, and collapsing fins. He also is not an (FEATHER). (FEATHERING) where the branching extends from the top and the bottom of the ray, making more than 8 rays, creating a feather-like look.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

eatmice2010 said:


> Oh No someone on this thread (http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=126965) said it was bad to bread them, Is what they are saying true?


you should NEVER bread a betta, they don't fry properly if they're breaded. and that just adds extra calories anyway.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

homegrown terror said:


> you should NEVER bread a betta, they don't fry properly if they're breaded. and that just adds extra calories anyway.


lol don't judge me lol I'm weak (laughing to hard)


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

eatmice2010 said:


> Ok i did some research that i obviously needed because yall were scaring me thinking my fish is some kind of diabolical creature. Ok, so he is not a (ROSE TAIL). (ROSE TAIL) where the rays over lap making a flower look. He is not a ( X-FACTOR) either. (X-FACTOR) consist of the fish having poor scales, shorter ventrals, and collapsing fins. He also is not an (FEATHER). (FEATHERING) where the branching extends from the top and the bottom of the ray, making more than 8 rays, creating a feather-like look.


This is true. But you also have to consider "was he from a feather/rose spawn". You see not all will become deformed but most, if not all, will be carriers. (in case you one day work with feather/rose). The bad genes will be passed on even by healthy looking ones - for generations. It's always a good idea to know their background when working with feather/rose.

Sorry to have worried/discouraged you, We only want you prepared . . . you wouldn't have read up on them. LOL IMO your guy isn't much of a feather, if at all. He has too few rays. What ever he is, "unique" is the best to describe him


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you  i think im just going to set up my other 10g and get another boy, but this boy is going to berfect, but not as amazing as July


----------

